# A Bewitched reversal!



## dwndrgn (Oct 10, 2004)

A new series with a story that is similar but a tad different than Bewitched is in development.  In this one the witch is male and wants to marry a mortal...
More info here:
http://www.scifi.com/scifiwire/art-tv.html?2004-09/29/11.00.tv

I love Christine Baranski as she has an in-your-face, brash comedy style that tickles me.  I've also loved Barry Bostwick ever since he played George Washington and visited my restaurant during filming...


----------



## Princess Ivy (Oct 11, 2004)

and of course the bewitched movie with nicole kidman (she and angelina jolie are in everything these days)

http://romanticmovies.about.com/od/bewitched/


----------

